# Base layer no mid layer under shell jacket/pants



## Foggdogg (Aug 26, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone used only a base layer under shell jacket and pants to stay warm, skipping a mid layer, what do you use to do so?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i wear just stoic breath 150 polatec bottoms and a stoic merino 150 top but i have a lightly insulated jacket, i cant do just the base layer on top. Once it gets below 20 i have to put another layer on all over.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

I do it, but it depends on the temps. 

Up top its a Stoic Merino 150 and 200 on the bottom. If it gets too cold around < 15, I have a Stoic Luft layer I use. 

I tend to keep it light, but that's b/c I tend to sweat.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I only wear a base layer underneath in late winter when it's starting to warm up. If it's below freezing or high windchill, going without a sweater underneath is impossible for me.

...and yet I still see guys in a long sleeve shirt and a tall tee goin' down the hill in such conditions.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> ...and yet I still see guys in a long sleeve shirt and a tall tee goin' down the hill in such conditions.


The Tall Tee Steez will keep you hot.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I usually ride with a thin base layer up top and nothing below under my snowboard pants(I do wear underpants).
I get very hot when riding because I tend to hike a little to get the best lines.

I have just invested in some merino wool base layer stuff for upper and lower body and socks. I will see how that goes.

For the really cold weather I keep a fleece in my backpack. I usually wear it only on the last run of the day when its getting colder fast.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on the temps. 

20+ and I'll use a light baselayer and a lightweight mid layer.

10 and under I'll use a heavy base layer and a heavy fleece mid layer. 

All my outerwear is shell so layering is the key to staying warm for me. And nothing sucks more than feeling the chill while riding the lifts.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Out of about 20 days last year I only had a mid layer 2-3 times. I don't mind being a little cold on the lift. That is easily fixed with a little jumping around at the top. I also hike the park a lot so an extra layer during that sucks.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

I wear only a long sleeve thermal underneath my jacket. I do have a lightly insulated jacket though. My old jacket was a 3 in 1 so i always had the "mid layer" attached. I wear this in all temperatures ive encountered down to -15 deg C. Only exception is when its like +5deg C then ill whip out just a wind stopper and a base layer. LIke people mentioned above dont want to get too sweaty

Don’t wear any thermals underneath snow pants, only thing I wear is an butt protector and that is predominantly just to keep my but warm when sitting on snow.


----------

